# New V60 recipe to try with no stirring



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi All,

Again a thanks to @MWJB for his(?) assistance recently on improving my V60 understanding.

I came up with a new technique today (new for me anyway...), no spoons required! I think it's produced the best tasting V60 so far for me personally, it really extracted the taste out of the coffee. If anyone's just wanting to try something new or just fancies a V60 jolly, I'd be really interested to hear others' feedback on the following based on 30g/500

No spoons required!

30g to 70g bloom
moderate swirl to ensure all ground are wet
wait to 40 secs

Pour 230g in a 'normal pour speed' 
light swirl immediately to flatten bed
wait to 1m 40 secs

Pour remaining 200g in roughly same speed as the first
light swirl immediately

My draw down finished approx 3m 15s (which personally I usually find is in the ball park for good V60's). I've not seen anything out there with no stirs and 3 swirls. Somebody may tell me they're not all necessary and I won't disagree but what I wanted to do with the first is ensure the bed gets flat as soon as possible to get that even extraction.

I know a lot of people brew on 1 cup but I'd be really interested to gets others' feedback, just go with 2 cups as a one off 😄

Please let me know what you think 👍


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What grinder do you have.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Funny timing :classic_laugh:

I was just contemplating adding a filter brewer to my espresso, FP and AP.

Now that you've posted this, I'll have to go through with it 

This will likely be my first recipe I will use when it arrives.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Funny timing :classic_laugh:
> 
> I was just contemplating adding a filter brewer to my espresso, FP and AP.
> 
> ...


 You really should, add a v60 or some such. Notwithstanding you get a really good coffee when it's done well - you get a pretty decent one with minimal effort and faff.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Jony said:


> What grinder do you have.


 I'm using a Wilfa Svart, which I'm very happy with (don't do espresso).


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Funny timing :classic_laugh:
> 
> I was just contemplating adding a filter brewer to my espresso, FP and AP.
> 
> ...


 The fact that V60's are literally given away makes it a no brainer 🙂


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

From memory near the R then?


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Jony said:


> From memory near the R then?


 Tbh it can differ a little depending on the bean. What I've got results with on this particular one is the first 'E' of 'Aeropress'.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Will have a bash tomorrow lunchtime.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Jony said:


> Will have a bash tomorrow lunchtime.


 Looking forward to the feedback 👍


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

Jony said:


> Will have a bash tomorrow lunchtime.


 'Working' from home mate? Nowt wrong with a quick bash at lunchtime. Followed by a nice pour over.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm really enjoying my V60 at the moment so will give this a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

If I'm honest I've fallen into the habit of not weighing or timing, and just guessing. But I've done so many and know the quantities and it works and I get good coffee.

Is that wrong?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jedi oh said:


> If I'm honest I've fallen into the habit of not weighing or timing, and just guessing. But I've done so many and know the quantities and it works and I get good coffee.
> 
> Is that wrong?


 No it's not wrong if you're happy. It does make it difficult to have a conversation about it though.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Funny timing :classic_laugh:
> 
> I was just contemplating adding a filter brewer to my espresso, FP and AP.
> 
> ...


 I have FP, AP, Melitta dripper and v60, but the Clever Dripper is what gets the most use for non-espresso


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I think the whole flat bed = even extraction is fairly overrated. You can try without swirling? i find that too much swirling can make the brew more silty. As long as there's a body of water above the coffee and you don't have a lot of high and dry grounds, I don't think water really cares if the bed is flat or not.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

the_partisan said:


> I think the whole flat bed = even extraction is fairly overrated. You can try without swirling? i find that too much swirling can make the brew more silty. As long as there's a body of water above the coffee and you don't have a lot of high and dry grounds, I don't think water really cares if the bed is flat or not.


 I'm not sure I agree on the importance of a flat bed just based off my own experience and better brews vs. lesser brews but like you I try to avoid swirling. I used to swirl as a matter of routine but the last few months I've been focussing on using just the motion of the pour to flatten the bed and I believe this is by far a easier way to achieve consistency than introducing agitation through swirling.


----------

